# Pop up gazebo/shelter



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Evening all

As the title suggest I'm looking at a gazebo/shelter measuring 3x3m for my back garden.
I use it for my weights/gym equipment as I don't have a shed.
Needs to withstand rain, wind (quite heavy in my garden) 
I've only had a cheap one which blew down today so I'm now looking at one with sides.
Maybe to last over winter until I can put a shed up (more expensive, concrete bases, timber etc etc and too close to Xmas)

I've been looking and prices range all over the shop and I have no clue.
I'm leaning towards an eazygazebo with sides for £179.99
Can anybody recommended anything different? If it's decent enough I'd use it for detailing in the rain!

Cheers


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

whatever you decide to get don't forget the ballast,very important item,so it doesn't blow over.:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Been under a few rock awning and they are decent. I am no expert though.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Another thumbs up for the rock awnings - keep an eye out as they regularly have some sales - and promotional reductions.:thumb:


----------

